# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El CSN maniobra para alargar las nucleares y que las eléctricas puedan pedir indemnizaciones por cierre anticipado

## termopar

> *El CSN maniobra para alargar las nucleares y que las eléctricas puedan pedir indemnizaciones por cierre anticipado*
> 
> El pleno aprueba un borrador" que prevé desligar las revisiones integrales de seguridad de las plantas a la renovación de las licencias
> La consejera Cristina Narbona, que se abstuvo en la votación, dice que la propuesta procede de las propias eléctricas y plantea la creación de una comisión independiente de asesoramiento
> El organismo propone a Industria nombrar secretario general del regulador atómico al ingeniero que lleva el expediente de la central de Garoña
> 
> Antonio M. Vélez  16/12/2016 - 13:47h
> 
> El pleno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha aprobado por mayoría un borrador que puede permitir en la práctica a las eléctricas operar las plantas hasta los 60 años en lugar de los 40 actuales, como siempre ha querido el Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy.
> ...


Referencias:http://www.eldiario.es/economia/regu...591441218.html

----------


## Jonasino

Siempre es bueno saber con quien nos jugamos los cuartos, o mejor dicho. quien se aprovecha de nuestros cuartos:




> Los diez ministros de PP y PSOE que se vendieron a Florentino Pérez por 3700 millones de 
> Diez ministros de PP y PSOE han otorgado a la empresa ACS-ESCAL-UGS, propiedad de Florentino Pérez, la concesión del proyecto Castor, una megalómana obra hidráulica frente a las costas mediterráneas de Cataluña y Comunidad Valenciana. La contrata es por 30 años, ha costado 1700 millones de euros, la construye ACS y el Estado la paga a razón de 250 millones anuales. Los beneficios son para Florentino, al que hay que indemnizar con 3700 millones como lucro cesante si la obra se suspende o la contrata se rompe y el Estado no lo denuncia por fraude en los estudios sismológicos aportados. Son un ejemplo de las numerosas concesiones públicas que se han suscrito en España y, al tiempo que han arruinado al país, hacen ricos a los que las firman. Y ahora hay que cargar con Castor, a pesar de que ha provocado 200 terremotos en Castellón y Tarragona a causa de las inyecciones submarinas de gas, que también paga el Estado por la vía ciudadana. Es el temido fracking, que está provocando protestas en todo el mundo. Estos son los diez ministros de PP y PSOE que han ayudado a Florentino a ganar 3700 millones de euros en el país de Europa con la energía más cara. ¿A cambio de qué?
> Cristina Narbona (2004-2008 (PSOE). La ministra de Medio Ambiente aprobó una resolución ministerial del secretario general de su departamento, Arturo Gonzalo Aizpiri, en la que dice que tras haber estudiado las medidas protectoras y correctoras indicadas por el promotor y las condiciones que se establecen en la presente resolución, no se deduce la posible existencia de impactos ambientales significativos que aconsejen someter el proyecto al procedimiento de evaluación de impacto ambiental. Hija de dos conocidos periodistas del franquismo que fueron corresponsales en Italia (Francisco Narbona y María Francisca Ruiz Cortés), toda su vida política ha estado subida a un coche oficial: viceconsejera de la Junta de Andalucía (1982), directora del Banco Hipotecario, directora general de la Vivienda, secretaria de Estado de Medio Ambiente y Vivienda, diputada cunera por Almería (1996), concejal en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid (1999), diputada por Madrid (2004), ministra de Medio Ambiente (hasta 2008) y embajadora de España ante la OCDE. Pareja sentimental del también ministro y consejero de la constructora Abengoa, José Borrell, hoy ambos disfrutan de su millonaria fortuna y pensión, él como jubilado de lujo y ella como miembro del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear en un coqueto chalet del oeste de Madrid.




Ah, y eso si, abajo las nucleares y viva el gas natural....

Fuente: http://espiaenelcongreso.com/2013/10...millones-de-e/

----------


## termopar

> Siempre es bueno saber con quien nos jugamos los cuartos, o mejor dicho. quien se aprovecha de nuestros cuartos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, y eso si, abajo las nucleares y viva el gas natural....
> 
> Fuente: http://espiaenelcongreso.com/2013/10...millones-de-e/


Curiosa su referencia.

Pero lamentablemente la sra Narbona poco puede hacer en el CSN. 

De quien se tiene que preocupar es del sr. del Opus Dei, D. Fernando Martí, que junto a los consejeros del PP ha politizado el CSN y han dejado de ejercer su función de control de seguridad de las centrales para ofrecérsela en bandeja a las eléctricas con su correspondiente riesgo. La seguridad tiene que estar por encima de criterios económicos.

----------


## Jonasino

> Han dejado de ejercer su función de control de seguridad de las centrales para ofrecérsela en bandeja a las eléctricas con su correspondiente riesgo


Fuente propia, claro

----------

F. Lázaro (17-dic-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> han dejado de ejercer su función de control de seguridad de las centrales para ofrecérsela en bandeja a las eléctricas con su correspondiente riesgo. La seguridad tiene que estar por encima de criterios económicos


¿Está vd. presente a diario en el CSN y en las CCNN para realizar semejante afirmación?




> El pleno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha aprobado por mayoría un borrador que puede permitir en la práctica a las eléctricas operar las plantas hasta los 60 años en lugar de los 40 actuales, como siempre ha querido el Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy.


En muchos países se ha autorizado ya la extensión de vida útil de los reactores hasta los 60 años, incluso en algunos casos ya están travajando para extenderlas hasta los 80 años. Hay que ver esos "consejeros del PP que han politizado el CSN" según vd, seguro que también son los culpables de que haya extendido la vida útil de muchas centrales nucleares en EEUU, Francia, Bélgica, Suiza, Hungría, República Checa, Países Bajos, Suecia y Rusia. ¿Por qué nosotros debemos ser menos? Que se construyan los ATI en las centrales que faltan y se autorice la extensión de su vida útil siempre que cumplan los estándares de seguridad. Y se vuelva a rediseñar el proyecto del ATC con calma, pero sin pausas.

----------


## termopar

Bueno, al menos reconoce que la decisión y proyecto de ATC es una decisión en la que primó más lo político que la seguridad y hay que redefinirla..... Pues así con todo.

Por cierto, tenga cuidado con la gramática,  trabajar es con B, lo digo por la sensibilidad de alguien que lo lea aunque sea un error editorial.

 Y sí, tiene razón,  hay centrales que las extienden en su uso hasta que revientan, pero eso, que si se hace con el motor de un coche, como mucho te deja tirado en la carretera, con una nuclear yo no apostaría por las consecuencias. No me gustaría tener que recordarle estas advertencias cuando esto pase.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, al menos reconoce que la decisión y proyecto de ATC es una decisión en la que primó más lo político que la seguridad y hay que redefinirla..... Pues así con todo.


Sí, redefinirlo en todos sus aspectos. Primero, tener en cuenta la extensión de vida útil de las plantas hasta los 60 años para agrandar el ATC. Volver a estudiar los terrenos seleccionados para su construcción y comprobar de una vez si es el lugar adecuado o no. Si no es posible en Villar de Cañas, que se estudien otras posibles ubicaciones. Pero el ATC hay que construirlo sí o sí, eso no se puede negociar. Hay que almacenar miles de m3 de residuos de alta actividad confinados de forma segura en un único lugar.

El tener que gestionar y almacenar tanto residuo nuclear se lo podemos agradecer al funestro PEN 1983-1992, que apostó por el ciclo abierto en nuestras centrales en vez de por el ciclo cerrado (salvo Vandellós I). Hasta 1983 el combustible gastado de José Cabrera y Garoña se reprocesaba en Reino Unido. Llegó el gobierno de Felipe González y dijo que eso de reciclar el combustible nuclear nada... otro ejemplo más de una nefasta planificación.




> Por cierto, tenga cuidado con la gramática,  trabajar es con B, lo digo por la sensibilidad de alguien que lo lea aunque sea un error editorial.


Efectos secundarios de escribir rápido sin mirar el teclado.




> hay centrales que las extienden en su uso hasta que revientan


¿Me podría decir algún caso por favor?

----------

Jonasino (18-dic-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

> Hay centrales que las extienden en su uso hasta que revientan.


Toma ya. Alguien se ha pillado un empacho de Simpsons:



En la vida habia leido una tontería tan gorda. Mire lo que opina el autor de su libro de cabecera cuando la ha leido:

----------


## termopar

Sr. lázaro,

Pues está usted equivocado, porque en el ATC de villar de cañas se sigue invirtiendo así que como el gobierno ya lleva 8 millones invertidos y el CSN mira para otro lado, de aquí a unos años tendremos un ATC  que, como usted dice, es inseguro y no servirá para nada, así es la política y el CSN.

Y nucleares que ya están bastante mal y que aun así se siguen utilizando hay unas cuantas. Pero daré unos ejemplos, porque yo respeto sus preguntas (usted no las responde todas):




> *Palisades Nuclear Plant: Embrittlement in the reactor is an issue*
> 
> COVERT TOWNSHIP, MI — Palisades is one of the oldest nuclear power plants in the country and it is also one of the most "embrittled," putting it at risk of cracking.
> 
> However, company and government officials insist the 43-year-old plant on the shore of Lake Michigan remains safe to operate.
> 
> Ultrasonic tests of the reactor were conducted earlier this year as Entergy Nuclear Operations Inc., the plant's owner, looks to take advantage of a 2010 regulatory change that allows embrittled nuclear plants to operate longer.
> 
> Those test results were submitted Aug. 7 by Westinghouse on behalf of Entergy and are available on the NRC's website. According to the August evaluation filed with the NRC, Palisades' vessel "passed all of the surveillance data statistical tests for each material."
> ...


Referencia: http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/...nt_embrit.html

Y ahora la cerrarán por cuestiones económicas en el 2018, en fin.

más:




> *World’s oldest nuclear reactor ‘like Emmental’*
> 
> Caroline Bishop, 8 October 2015
> 
> Swiss reactor Beznau I, the world's oldest nuclear power plant, is riddled with so many holes it resembles the Swiss cheese Emmental, Swiss media reported on Thursday.
> According to Swiss newspaper Tages Anzeiger, two independent sources have confirmed that ultrasonic testing has shown there are around 1,000 holes, or cavities, of half a centimetre in diameter within the steel walls of the reactor’s pressure vessel.
> 
> These vessels contain nuclear fuel and are made of thick steel plates welded together. But neutrons from the fuel irradiate the vessel during operations, weakening the steel over time – a process known as embrittlement.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.thelocal.ch/20151008/worl...-like-emmental

Central agujereada como un queso, y si hay un terremoto, lo resistirá? En fin.

más:




> *Belgium restarts ageing Tihange 1 nuclear reactor*
> 
> December 27, 2015
> 
> Belgian power utility Electrabel said Saturday it had restarted a nuclear reactor at its ageing Tihange plant, just days after being forced to shut it down following a fire in the electricity supply system.
> 
> An Electrabel spokesman said the Tihange 1 reactor was put back on line as scheduled and would be running at full power in due course.
> 
> Last week's shutdown of the reactor was "normal procedure" after such a fire, the company said previously.
> ...


Referencia:http://phys.org/news/2015-12-belgium...e-nuclear.html

Con estas centrales nucleares nos las estamos jugando, así de claro.

Cómo nos gusta jugar a la ruleta rusa.

----------

